# Portugal 30 Jan - 01 Feb



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)

Setubal v Guimaraes
 30/01/2009 20:30 GMT
  2.60 2.90 2.70 statsAll Bets (2) 
Trofense v Sporting CP
 31/01/2009 18:30 GMT
  5.75 3.60 1.533 statsAll Bets (2) 
Benfica v Rio Ave
 31/01/2009 20:45 GMT
  1.166 6.00 13.00 statsAll Bets (2) 
Academica v Amadora
 01/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.00 3.10 3.60 statsAll Bets (2) 
Maritimo v Naval
 01/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.75 3.25 4.50 statsAll Bets (2) 
Nacional v Leixoes
 01/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.95 3.10 3.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
Belenenses v FC Porto
 01/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  5.75 3.50 1.55 statsAll Bets (2) 
Braga v P.Ferreira
 01/02/2009 20:00 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.25 statsAll Bets (2)


----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont like that league.
It seems to me its like corrupted.
U can bet under0.5 goals for first half.
And the corner scheme - bet for many corners till the Half time and Full time.Over 4 is good variant.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, its more corrupted than the bulgarian championship


----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

:shock: 
Only 1 league is more corrupted than bulgarian in Europe    
The Austrian premier league and the others austrian   :twisted:


----------



## Laguna (Jan 27, 2009)

I always thought for austrians like clean people


----------

